
New Cancer Drug Is So Effective Against Tumors, the FDA Approved It Immediately - dyscrete
http://://www.yahoo.com/beauty/new-cancer-drug-effective-tumors-fda-approved-immediately-16
======
devwastaken
Huh, somehow the URL for this post ended up as
"[http://://www.yahoo.com/beauty/new-cancer-drug-effective-
tum...](http://://www.yahoo.com/beauty/new-cancer-drug-effective-tumors-fda-
approved-immediately-16") And if you click it, under chrome, it takes you to
about:blank

~~~
dang
Normally we'd fix it but the story is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14524636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14524636).

